# Northern Flight Guide Service



## DEER HNTR (May 5, 2006)

Just wanted to know some honest opinions of Northern Flight Guide Service. I'm from Nebraska and was thinking about booking a late October duck hunt for a group of friends with them. We are seasoned waterfowl hunters here in Nebraska but we mostly hunt the Platte River and were looking for a new experience of field hunting up there. Just wanted to know what you guys thought about their operation. I know most probably don't like the whole guided hunt issue but we don't have a whole lot of time to drive up and do the necessary scouting and arrange permission to hunt, so we are going with a guide to curb that problem. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You don't have a couple hours in an evening when you get here??? That's all it takes. I usually don't know a lot of the landowners I ask at about dark when I find a field. I'm not bashing you in the slightest, but I find it hard to belive that you are a hardcore waterfowler and you don't have an hour or two out of your trip to talk to landowners and ask for permission. I'm sorry I'm the first one to derail your post, but if you think your a seasoned waterfowler I don't think you'll need a guide. Let me be the first to welcome you with open arms to ND, but you don't need a guide. To answer your question however, I don't know a thing about the guide service you speak of. Then again, I'm no one to ask, I don't have a good word to say about most services in this state.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Never heard of them. Who is the operator? That will generally tell you if they are worth their oats.

870's comments are dead on, you would be better served by making a contact here and playing it out freelance style. Saved money and a true to life fair chase hunt.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Top Knotch all the way, you will have a hard time finding a better outfitter in this state than Kyle Blanchfield. If you are coming here looking to hire a outfitter and guide, I would highley recommend Kyle and his crew.


----------



## DEER HNTR (May 5, 2006)

The other reason besides time constraints we were leaning towards a guided hunt was we were under the assumption that most prime locations were leased up just like most are here in NE. Here in NE if you don't have a lease you are hard pressed to find a place to hunt. So from the above posts I am assuming that permission is not that hard to come by in ND. Here in NE you can get a Platte map and call all the landowners and anything worth a darn will be leased up or the farmer wants a fortune for a couple of days. How common is it for leases up there for individuals who are not outtfitters? Thanks.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

This coming season will be my third up in NoDak, we freelance and I find that obtaining permission isn't at all difficult. Like earlier posts, a few hours in the evening locating the birds is actually enjoyable, at least to me, getting to know the lanscape. A chance to meet the landowners to ask permission and perhaps getting to know them is also a bonus. Almost all I've met have been great people, even if permission isn't given, which is rarely the case. I actually think the whole aforementioned proccess is an important part of the process in resolving the whole Resident/NR issue..... a little respect goes a long way. Anyway, whatever you chose I'm sure you'll find the experience outstanding. Thanks for having us NoDak!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

DuckerIL hitter on the head there :bop:


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

You do not need a guide service in ND unless you have no experience waterfowl hunting or any gear. To have a great time in ND you need some gas in your truck, 2 dozen mallard decoys, a 5 gallon bucket to sit on and a good lab.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Dont use a G/O they are the reason the land is getting leased and or 
posted. We just use 5 doz goose dekes (mostly shells but are working on more FBs) and a few spinners in the field and the ducks sworm in.
If they are not working fields we look for transition sloughs with 1 or 2 doz water dekes.
Good luck, and seriously *pay to hunt is non American*


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

More and more if ND land is getting tied up in leases or farmers boarding hunters. I have been going for 6 years and every year we loose more land. It is simple economics, the farmers are vertically integrating for more profits.

We own a house in a small town and have great relationships with landowners out there and more farms are sold, leased, housing hunters or lost to taxes.

I have mixed feelings about engaging a guide / of. I understand it, but don't like it. I think the time will come soon that we sell our house and move to a different area or even state because ND hunting is fast changing.

Also, you may run into some interesting "locals". Usually they are from there but have moved to Fargo or GF and come back to hunt. My favorite in our area is a former "local", a banker who is buying up all the land, posting it, hunting the un-posted land and even burning guys who have permission to be there. He is a piece of work. He tries to chase you off land that isn't his, claiming that it is and that you will have permission for. If you don't leave, he will set up right next to you. 
If you see a guy pulling that sh*t in a camo'd suburban with ND plates, don't be afraid to slash his tires. He deserves it.


----------

